# Wanted started coyote hound.



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

If anyone knows of someone looking to reduce their dog inventory of one started, cold nose dog I would love to get a contact. Thanks


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Careful, you're going to get junk. If a kennel keeps 3 puppies out of a litter, started them, broke them, and one is very good, the other good, and one is junk, which dog are they going to put up for sale?

I think you would be better off finding a very good breeder and buying a puppy. Most started hounds for sale are wash outs. If they had potential they would not be for sale. Sometimes you can get a good pointer that is started but those dogs usually lack style points, as in, they're bird-y, but they just don't lock up pretty enough to win field trials.

Take your time, find an accomplished breeder, wait for a nice cross, and buy the finest puppy available and maybe you'll get a good hound. Either that or you will end up sorting through flawed dogs that are costing you time and money and never achieve what you're looking for. I've owned English Pointers, **** hounds, and Beagles.


----------



## BEARSR223 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just use caution if its cheap then there is more than likely a reason make sure you try the dog several times and if the guy has nothing to hide you should be able to try the dog as much as you want within reason try the ukc web site to find one and be ready to pay good money for nice straight hound


----------

